# Worrying



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I know of vitamin supplements for panic attacks but are ther any for worrying???


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

what are you worrying about?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Homework,work,school etc I worry about alot of stuff hah


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just take one thing at a time. That's what I do... You can't fix things that aren't in your control..go with the flow. If you're worried about getting homework done...do it. If you're worried about going to work...go... you have to anyways. Where is worrying going to get you? I don't know of any vitamins...but doing something to keep your mind off stuff should help.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea,your right


----------

